# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Complete Awesomeness!!!

## Bob_Magic

Hey guys check out my Magic videos on youtube

YouTube - bobofthetram's Channel

Note the smexi Incredible shirt.

Thanks guys post some comments if you like  :Stick Out Tongue: 

-Bobofthetram

----------


## Saridormi

Heh..

To be honest, I think I know how you do that, but not for certain. I won't say it, but judging by how you're hands are moving..

..yeah.

Great effect though, +4 rep

----------


## burnzy12

> Heh..
> 
> To be honest, I think I know how you do that, but not for certain. I won't say it, but judging by how you're hands are moving..
> 
> ..yeah.
> 
> Great effect though, +4 rep


i noticed that also.

----------


## Tenni-T

> i noticed that also.


Your sig fails more than mine!!!

On topic: I have always admired magical tricks, its funny and impressive to look at and experience!

----------


## Bob_Magic

For which trick? I am refilming alot of them because I sorta had a bad angle

----------

